# The Bakery - by Jake (JMJ) (SSBBW (Multiple). Eating, Romance, ~XWG)



## Jake (JMJ) (Mar 11, 2007)

_SSBBW (Multiple). Eating, Romance, ~XWG _- an entire town becomes part of a great research project


[*Author's Note:* Here is one of the first stories I posted on Dimensions. Hope this can tide you over until I post more of my new story, which hopefully will be either tonight or Tuesday night. Thanks again. - Jake (JMJ)

*The Bakery 
By Jake (JMJ)​*
*Part 1*

Mary Wilson stepped out of her blue Chevy Cavalier and saw the sign of a new business that had just opened up. It turned out to be a bakery. The thin woman eagerly walked over to look for a now hiring sign and quickly spotted one. 

As Mary entered the building, a whiff of something extraordinary hit her nostrils. Another thing that got her attention was the large chairs and tables in this place, they were huge! It looked like four to five people could easily fit into just one! 

Mary continued walking towards the counter when a plump young man walked out from the back room in a white apron and a backwards Yankees hat. He had to be no older than 30. 

*Man:* Can I help you?

*Mary:* Hi, Im sorry to bother you, but I saw your sign out front and I was wondering if you had any job openings?

*Michael:* Of course I do! Sorry to sound so enthusiastic. Im Michael Salin. This is my first business venture and I want to make a good first impression. My brother already has a shop here, its the clothing store down the block, and he said the people are great so I figured Id try and set up shop here as well. Oh my manners are bad, what is your name miss?

*Mary: *Mary, Mary Wilson. You dont want to check any references or anything?

*Michael:* Nope, no need to. You have an easy job here at my bakery, just selling pastries. Not too bad if you ask me and the rate of pay is $20 dollars an hour to start out full time. Sound good? All you have to do is give our customers all that they want with a smile.

*Mary:* Sounds great if you ask me! When do I start?

*Michael:* Swing by tomorrow at around 8:30 in the morning. Well fill out the paper work and discuss hours. You also get to meet your two co-workers. 

*Mary:* Awesome. Thank you so much Mr.Salin. 

*Michael:* Please, call me Mike or Michael. Oh before you go, try one of these pastries. They are fresh out of the oven. 

*Mary: *I really shouldnt you know. I do have to maintain my figure.

*Michael: *I know that girls like to be thin, but please, just try one. I promise it wont bite you back. 

*Mary:* Well, ok I might as well understand what Ill be selling huh?

*Michael:* Thats the spirit! And there's no charge for sampling.

Mary walks over towards the counter and looks at all the different gooey pastries and she doesnt know which one to pick. She finally settles on an éclair and proceeds to take a bite. As she does, a flavor sensation runs throughout her body. She shudders in ecstasy and takes another bite. The same sensation runs through her and she licks her lips and fingers to get the last amount of chocolate. 

Her eyes are glazed and she barely stops herself from grabbing another one. The taste of chocolate is still in her mouth and she walks back towards Michael who tells her she can have another if she wants. Mary tries to resist, but she cant. She grabs two more éclairs and walks back to her car and greedily munches on both of them. Once licking her fingers clean, she drives off. 

Michael looks out his window and smiles to himself. He walks back to his back room and glances at all the standard cooking equipment and materials and a large crate of liquid that isnt known to anyone outside of the government. Michael isnt what he seems to be, by the way, but we will go more into detail on that later on in our story. 

Mary barely falls asleep later that night in her apartment. Mary, only 22, is taking time off to make some money so she can go to graduate school. Without finding a job anytime before today, Mary has been struggling to make ends meet. 

Her 5-6 115 pound body doesnt need much, seeing as how she rarely eats and her thin but somewhat athletic body doesnt require much maintenance. Shes never had money, but hopes this job will change that. Finally though, things will get better she thinks. Little does she know that the whole town will soon be different, as will she. 

Our heroine wakes up the next morning with stomach pains. She is ravenously hungry, just as she was the night before. Ever since eating that éclair, all she has been doing is thinking about food. She ate a lot more than normal yesterday, ordering take-out for the first time in months. 

She shrugs off her pangs and gets dressed for work. Mary puts on her uniform, just black khakis and a white t-shirt. Upon arriving to work, Mary sees two other women already there, and Michael chatting with the two of them. 

One of the girls is tall, and very skinny, with absolutely no fat on her whatsoever. Her blond hair is done up in pigtails. Standing next to her is a rather short girl with red hair, and she is also very pudgy. Her large bosom rubs up against her taller counterpart, and her chubby behind is bumping against the doorway. 

Mary greets them as Michael leads her behind the counter. All the girls are wearing the same clothes, with the other two just having on an apron. Mary notes that they are all eating delicious goodies, causing her mouth to water. 

*Michael:* Hello Mary. You are right on time, just what I like to see. I will do the introductions. This beautiful blond right here is Sandra, and this lovely red head to my left is Amy. Girls, this is Mary. Mary, have you had any breakfast?

*Mary: *Well actually I havent had time to this morning.

*Michael:* Nonsense! Here, have some baked goods. Ill leave these two trays out for you and Sandra, while I show Amy the ropes to what shell be doing. Sandra, let Mary know what you two are to do.

*Amy:* It was nice meeting you Mary. 

Mary: You too, Amy. Sandra, right?

Sandra: (munching on a chocolate chip cookie) Yup, thats me. Ill just tell you that all we do is wrap up the cookies and what nut, and ring them up. The register is easy to work, and if you have any problems, lemme know. 

Mary: Ok, that sounds easy. It is. So how are you? Are you from around here.

Sandra: Nope, I actually only moved here last week. I used to live in California, and I figured that I needed a change of scenerary. How bout you?

Mary: Born and raised here. Its such a great place. I just hope I can make some money now that Im by myself. 

Sandra: Im sure you will. Try (as she grabs another cookie, this time a petite square and shoves it into her mouth) some of these! They are so good!

Mary: OK, why not? You only get tgis kind of frood free once.. 

The two ladies continue talking and eating as they get ready for work. Michael comes back a little later and tosses Mary an apron as he opens the store for its first day of business. Mary smells all the goodies being baked and can barely keep her mind on work. That, however, doesnt stop her from absent-mindedly munching on numerous goods that are within grabbing reach of her stool. Sandra also is enjoying the goodies that are periodically refilled by Michael who just smiles at the two as he tends to the baking. Amy is also munching on pastries as she brings out more delicacies to be sold. 

The day is slow, and only a few people actually come in. However, the ones that do come in and try a free sample are instantly hooked and order more then they originally came in to buy. Mary smiles as she hands out orders and takes the cash and other various duties. No one she knows has come in but she hopes to have more small talk with people she knows. 

The only thing that Mary doesnt realize is that she has already eaten a dozen pastries in only 4 hours and isnt even close to full. She has greedily been munching whenever possible, as has Sandra. At the end of the day, Mary brings home a box of goodies and prepares for another day of work. 

The rest of Marys night is spent eating all the pastries and grabbing a late night snack at McDonalds. Mary does not seem to suspect anything different about the fact that in only two days her appetite and eating habits have changed so drastically. This is all due to the special ingredient in the baking. This is also responsible for Marys metabolism to slow down to a crawl and will cause her to gain weight so rapidly. If only anyone else knew this aside from Michael. 

The next few days are the same for Mary; going to work, eating a lot of food, chitchatting with her newfound friends, and watching her new job blossom. In only 5 days, the store is booming with customers. People come in in the morning and then return at night to get even more tasty treats. Mary even remembers one funny moment only two days ago in which the head fitness instructor came back three times.

*Mary: *Hello. May I help you?

*Fitness Instructor:* Um Hi. Can I have, um, a black forest cake?

*Mary:* Sure. Hey, I remember you! This cake is on the house since you came in already twice. Thats our rule! 

*FI:* Oh okay. Great! 

That same woman came in more the rest of the week and always ordered at least three cakes every time she came in. Mary thought this weird but never really thought much of it. Meanwhile, Sandra and Amy were also constantly munching, and Mary could have sworn that Sandra was heavier than last week. Her khakis seemed to be stretched tighter around her butt and thighs and also her breasts just appeared larger. 

Amy also seemed bigger as her belly without the apron to cover it appeared to cause her shirt to ride up. Mary wondered why the girls were eating so much, failing to realize that she herself was eating just as much as them if not more. Her own pants were straining to hold in her newly plumped up belly and her butt was straining the seams of her pants whenever she bent over. This was only the beginning. 

The whole town in only one week had become hooked on this bakerys great baked products. The drug, K-192 was eventually going to be used on cattle, but since Michael and his brother were so high up in the government, they were able to get some of this product. Another new invention was the material that Michaels brother Thomas used in all the clothing in his store. The material was stretchy so that it would never rip, meaning that people would be unaware of their gain. 

The two had carefully planned this because being FAs, they wanted to view weight gain, and also make a handsome profit. The drug would cause an incredibly slow metabolism, causing someone to gain easily, and it also made mainly sweet and fatty foods addictive. 

Mary glanced over at the time clock and saw that she only had ten minutes to go before her shift and day was over. In only two weeks of working in this bakery, Mary had developed a knack for recognizing people and also remembering their orders. Mary loved her job and especially the pastries. They were just so good! She apparently wasnt the only one who felt that way though it seemed. As she looked over towards Amy who was eating some of her black forest cake, Mary knew that she had clearly put on weight, and a lot of it. 

Amys face, once just chubby was now fat. Her small double chin had grown into a standard double chin, and her cheeks were always puffy but that also was contributed to the fact that she always had food in her mouth. Below her neck, Mary noted that Amy was very top heavy, with most of her weight in her breasts and belly. Her larger breasts strained her white shirt, and she normally showed a lot of cleavage whenever her apron was off. 

Her belly though, loomed way ahead of those pendulous breasts. Her lower body hadnt gotten that much fatter, but her thighs and butt had plumped up noticeably. Amy smiled at Mary with chocolate all over her lips and chins. Mary returned the smile and waited for Sandra to bring out the last batch of éclairs. 

As Sandra came out, Mary looked on with utter disbelief. Sandra had gone from this near anorexic woman to this now very plump woman with a flabby body. Mary could tell that since Sandra was always skinny, her weight was going to be distributed mostly to her breasts and butt and not so much in her belly, as it was now. Sandra had in actuality gained over 40 pounds in a few weeks (Mary didnt know the actual number) 

Sandra had her apron off, giving Mary a clear view of her gain. Sandras formerly non-existent breasts had blossomed into at least a C cup, and her stomach while not large, was now definitely chubby. It bulged a bit under her white t-shirt. Farther down, Sandras hips had widened considerably, and the seams on her pants were strained and looked ready to rip 

Her plumped up butt jiggled in its tight confines as she walked back to her stool to sit down. Mary wondered how they had gained so quickly, even though she knew they were eating a lot of goodies during the workday. If Mary saw her own body though, shed realize that she also had gained a considerable amount of weight. 

Mary had a tendency to be very bottom heavy, and that was still the case. Due to the drugs affects, Mary had gained 50 pounds. Her face had rounded out a bit, and her breasts and belly had also grown enough to force her bras and shirts to be strained by their wearer. The story though for Mary was definitely below the waist. Her larger thighs were starting to melt together, giving her a lot less space between those meatier thighs. 

Her hips were wider as well, and her butt, well, thats another story. Her buns were swelling up and were shaking whenever she took a step. Her poor panties were turning into wedges whenever she wore them, causing her to constantly pick at them. However, even with this newfound pain and uncomfortablness with her clothing, 

Mary didnt suspect that she had gained any weight. No one was aware of his or her gain. It was so strange that no one realized they were gaining, but Mary felt it wasnt her place to say anything. 

The days and weeks slowly passed and business kept on booming. Hoards of people came in at all hours of the day, making numerous stops for more and more pastries. Another place that seemed to pick up in business was the clothing store that Thomas Salin (Michaels brother) owned. 

The store sold men and womens clothing and childrens clothing as well. They sold all types of clothing it seemed, except for sports clothing, such as active wear and work out gear. This would have been a big help to the fitness instructor who Mary had grown to befriend. The once incredibly toned short blond was no longer in good shape. 

Mary watched her come in for the past month and each time she came in she was larger and larger. In a little more than a month, the instructor was now at least one hundred pounds heavier. It was obvious that even if she did still hold exercise classes, they werent doing much for her or anyone. Mary recalled a funny instance that happened only a few days ago. 

The instructor waddled in in her once form flattering spandex outfit, now this outfit was so tight that it was starting to rip around the sides. The one-piece outfit was tearing around the middle of her larger belly, causing patches of white flesh to be clearly visible. Her flabby breasts bounced freely as she walked up eagerly to the front of the line to place her fifth order of the day. 

Mary glanced over to see the now double chinned former fitness guru salivating as she looked at all the goodies in front of her. Mary politely waited as the woman thought of what to get. The whole store was packed with men and women sitting at the large tables devouring food like it was their last meals.

*Mary: *Hi. What would you like, Rachael?

*Rachael (Fitness Instructor):* I guess Ill take 7 éclairs, 7 chocolate chip cookies, fruit squares, and a large black forest cake. 

*Mary:* No problem, Ill go get it. 

Mary and Amy rounded up the instructors order and Mary placed in top of the counter. She told Rachael the price and as Rachael went to hand it to her, her money dropped to the floor. Rachael bent over to pick it up and as she did, a loud rip was heard with a series of smaller sounding rips heard. Mary looked down to see that Rachaels belly finally burst though the middle. 

Her white flesh jiggled freely, obviously happy to be out of its confines as it rolled down to the tops of her thighs, bouncing up and down as she moved to pay and grab her food. As she turned to walk away, Mary noticed that not only had her belly burst through the spandex, but also her ass had split the rear seam on the bottom causing her panties and large ass to be clearly visible. Shockingly though, Mary was the only one who seemed to notice this incident as Amy and the other customers paid attention to their work and eating. This was how things were going lately. 

Mary could tell that this fattening academic was going unnoticed by everyone in town. Mary would walk down the street and see some people she knew and could tell that they were gaining without knowledge of just how fat they were getting. 

Mary saw a guy who she recognized as the former star quarterback for her high school and couldnt believe how fat he was now. His face was all puffy with a large double chin as he chewed on some food that was obviously from her job. His large belly loomed out over his sweats and his thighs rubbed together as he waddled down the street. She smiled at him and he smiled back as he continued to focus on his food. 

Nearly everyone in town was now close 250 pounds, and even children were getting heavier. Mary walked by the junior high school and saw that the 7th graders were all very fat. The plump kids waddled around and laughed as they enjoyed recess. Mary couldnt believe that no one recognized how heavy he or she was getting. 

Of course at work things were no different. Amy, Sandra and even Michael (to a very small effect, he only gained 15 pounds) had all gained weight. Amy was now fat. The more than 80 pounds that she added to her once 165 pound body now made her big enough that she was bumping into things with her belly. More times than not, she had to sit far away from the table so she could do her work and snatch a cookie or too. 

Her fat face was always full of food. Her breasts loomed down on her and began to flop to either side of her growing belly. Her stomach bulged way ahead of her and whenever she sat it rolled down now to about her knees. Her thighs were larger as well and her butt even gained a nice amount of weight but for some reason, her uniform was in perfect shape, even though her belly caused her shirt to ride up and also that her love handles oozed out over the sides. Other than that, there were no rips or torn seams in any of her clothes. 

Sandra was also fatter, and with the hundred pounds she had gained, it was obvious she wasnt used to carrying around this much weight. She constantly bumped into things with her bulging hips and swelling breasts. Her larger ass swayed and jiggled with each step. It bobbed up and down with each breath she took and Mary cringed every time Sandra bent over for fear that the rear seams of her pants would rip, but that never happened. 

Her smaller but still big belly peeked out every now and again and its pudginess was obvious to everyone, but no one paid attention to this. Her breasts were overflowing her bra even though she recently bought a new stretchy one. Sandras pudgy face now had a double chin and her cheeks were very fat. She always offered Mary cookies whenever she herself wasnt stuffing herself. Mary wanted to say something but since both women were so happy, she chose not to kill their mood. 

Mary herself was now fat. The bottom heavy beauty was getting too big for her old clothes, so recently she had purchased some new clothes, hoping to get new fashion sense. Her larger panties were once again digging into her flabby butt cheeks and were once again causing a wedgie. Her fat ass now was forming into a shelf like flesh piece that bobbed up and down even when she was breathing. 

Mary was also larger in the thighs, which were also rubbing together. There was no room in between her legs but Mary seemed unaware of this even when she washed her legs and shaved. Above the hips, Marys belly had done some growing and now flopped out over the waistband of her black khakis. Her breasts were also larger but not that much bigger, only maybe one or two cup sizes larger. Her arms were also big and floppy and jiggled whenever she brought something to her fat face. 

Mary just enjoyed the luscious sweets whenever she could and also pigged out when she was home. Her appetite was unstoppable and showed no signs of slowing down. The fattening was just beginning. 

The fall leaves were just falling around town as fall has officially begun. Mary had been working at the bakery now for over two months. Business was of course booming as usual as the bakery was packed morning till night. 

Mary was beginning to realize that no one in town was aware of how fat they were becoming and that if they did they were too happy to worry about it. She just couldnt understand how people could just let themselves go so much and so quickly! 

The rotund bakery worker put on her ever-tightening black trousers on with great effort. Mary was getting annoyed with the cheap material that their uniforms were made with. The other girls were also experiencing clothing problems as last week Amys pants button had come flying off after she finished her second birthday cake of the day. Mary hated how much they were shrinking but then again they were everyones 3rd uniform in only a few months. 

Michael grinned as he watched his fat beauties do their jobs. None of the girls was less than 300 pounds, with Mary by far the fattest. He watched as her large bottom rested completely over the bar stool and figured that he needed to get steel ones for his workers. The girls were just so fat and kept on getting bigger. 

Michael really did not think that this drug would work so effectively and was rather pleased. The only problem was keeping the girls clothed all the time. With the speed of their gains it was really hard to keep track of who needed new uniforms and who didnt. Hopefully this next pair would last long enough for the last uniforms to come in later on that week. 

At two of that very same day, Mary saw her fat fitness instructor friend Sharon waddle in. Sharon was so fat now that Mary had no idea how she could still work at the gym without at least getting yelled at. Sharon had traded in her spandex out fit and now opted for a baggy (formerly baggy) t-shirt and sweatpants.

Both items were strained to their bursting point and Mary could make out every curve and bulge on Sharons body. Sharon smiled as she ordered her usual, 2 black forest cakes and 2 large bunt cakes. Sharon greedily opened up the first black forest cake and began eating it with her hands. She got cake all over her face and just kept on stuffing herself. Mary smiled back and told Sharon shed call her later which she would. 

Mary sighed at the pigging out as she herself grabbed a hearty slice of the birthday cake that was left over from the night before and began shoveling forkfuls in. She licked the thick buttermilk icing off her lips and smiled. 

The bakery was always churning out great delicacies and she wondered how she was the only one who was still thin. Marys mind was so delusional that she still thought she was skinny, although she did suspect she might have gained a few pounds, but nowhere near as much as everyone else.


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Mar 11, 2007)

*Part 2*

Mary talked to Sharon that night and learned of a party that was going on in two weeks. Mary was really excited to go and when she gets excited, she tended to eat. This was no exception. For the next two weeks, Mary ate like there was no tomorrow. As a result, she gained another 20 pounds, bringing her weight close to 400 pounds. 

The Saturday after finding out about the party, Mary went out and bought a new red dress and also some new underwear. However, the dress, which once was loose, was now extremely tight. It took Mary a half hour to get the dress zipped up. 

All her luscious curves could be made out in the dress as well as all of her fat rolls. Marys large belly sagged down in front other and covered her pubic area and was resting on her thighs. Mary dutifully waddled out of her apartment and headed the block over to Sharons friends house. 

Upon entering the home, Mary was taken aback by the sheer size of the party. Everyone was either dancing, standing by the buffet, or at the bar. Mary smiled as she waved to people she knew and grabbed a drink. Although she was fat, Mary was still a lightweight in regards to alcohol.

After only three rum and cokes, she was very hammered. She waddled through the crowd very slowly trying to keep her balance. Sharon walked over to her and guided her to a couch. Sharon was dressed in a white blouse that had each button straining to contain her with blue pinstripe pants on. Both pieces were looking to be under so much strain. Her pants contained her growing belly and the bulge was enormous. The two big women sat down causing the couch to groan in protest. 

*Sharon:* So Mary, you enjoying yourself?

*Mary:* I (hiccup) guess so. Maybbe I drank a little too mush I guess.

*Sharon:* Nice. Oh, that guy is looking over here again. I think he likes you. 

*Mary*: What, the guy in the jeans and polo shirt?

*Sharon: *Yup, thats him. Go over there and talk to him.

*Mary: *I dunno, what, what if burp, he is looking at you?

*Sharon:* Just go! Hehe. 

Mary laboriously gets off the couch and waddles to the dance floor. Her target: A dark haired man who is about 6-2. He is very fat. Mary never had an attraction for guys who arent athletic, but for some reason she finds herself very horny at the moment. 

She stands next to him and is taken aback by his sheer size. He is over four hundred pounds and is dancing around two women who are close to Marys weight. Mary glances around to see Sandra with some guy and she smiles at her. Sandras larger body is giving her trouble and she isnt dancing too well. Her outfit is starting to tear at the sides of her vast hips and Mary hopes she doesnt embarrass herself. 

Meanwhile, the two larger women with her guy move away and he begins making his way towards Mary. 

*Guy:* Hello. Im Jason Magit.. You are?

*Mary*: Mary, Mary Wilson.

*Jason:* Nice. Ive seen you working at the bakery, and I hope I dont sound sketchy, but I think you are very beautiful.

*Mary:* Aw, no Im not. If anything, Ive been getting a little heavy by working at that place. 

*Jason:* I think you look fine and if anything, I think the extra weight suits you well. I was kind of wondering, can I buy you a drink?

*Mary:* Sure. A rum and coke if its not any trouble. 

Jason waddles to the bar and comes back with a beer and the rum and coke. The two drink and dance and just really enjoy the night. They kiss at several points and then Mary in her drunkenness began fondling Jasons huge gut. Jason was getting aroused and began grabbing Marys titanic ass. 

At this point, they rush out of the party and head to Marys apartment. All through the short walk, the obese couple couldnt keep their hands off each other. Mary was getting hotter and hotter with each thunderous step she took. 

As Mary opened the door to her place, Jason came up from behind and was barely able to kiss her without their bellies keeping them too far apart. Mary smiled and went over to the kitchen and the two began eating some pastries. 

Mary, while very horny, was also very hungry. She and Jason ate for a half hour straight and the feast would have lasted longer had Jason not fed her an entire sheet cake. Afterwards, Mary grabbed her bottle of wine that she kept in the fridge and poured two glasses. As they headed towards the bedroom, Mary gulped down the wine and waddled as fast as she could to the bed. 

Jason followed pursuit and watched this gorgeous fat woman waddle and loved the outline of her panties and thick hips in the tight red dress. This would be a fun night.. 

The next morning as she woke up, Mary realized that Jason was gone. However, he left a note stating that he wanted to see her again. Mary was elated and couldnt wait to see the man that had pleasured her so much the night before. She slowly rolled out of bed as she found that this was getting tougher and tougher to do each day.

Mary lumbered her body around in nothing but her bra and panties as she jiggled through the bedroom. Her large belly slapped loudly against her thighs and was now inches short of resting on her knees. The big story was behind her though, as her humongous ass quivered with all the slow paced steps she made. Her poor panties were stretched out wide around those hips and the satin could only groan in protest as she tried to bend over. 

Mary wanted to exercise but felt that she didnt have the time or energy to do so. She was becoming so lazy that she almost didnt care if she gained weight. She showered and got dressed and drove over to the bakery as quickly as she could. 

For the next three weeks, Mary went on several dates with Jason. The two loved going out to dinner and also their loving making afterwards. Food seemed to be playing a big part in their relationship. Mary found that Jason loved to watch her eat, and food was even playing a role in their sex lives. 

During love making, Jason would always recommend that they devour some kind of sweets. As a result of this, Mary was now becoming so large that Michael had to remove her stool and replace it with a large steel chair. Marys ass still hung over the sides and her stomach was now in danger of dragging against the floor. Mary still ignored the obvious fact that she was obese but did not deny the fact now that she had gained some weight since going out with Jason. 

At work, Amy and Sandra were now also closing in on the 450 pound mark, and they too were having troubles getting around. 

Amy was now almost too short to move due to the sheer size of her gigantic belly and her thunder thighs. Her belly now hung lower then her knees and she could no longer sit at the table without her titanic tits getting in the way of her meals. 

To compensate for this she sat side ways so that she could grab whatever she wanted. Her work outfits were a mess because she rarely got everything into her wanting maw. Michael didnt mind this and Mary suspected that they were actually dating because they always closed together and Michael was always hugging her and kissing her on the neck. 

Meanwhile, Sandra was having her own problems behind the counter. With the vast size of her hips she could no longer actually fit behind the counter. To get around this, she practically never actually turned around or faced the back of the counter. She always faced forward. If she did ever turn around, her big butt world knock half of the items off the shelves. This happened every now and again but Sandra never suspected it was because of her ass. 

Aside from the increase in her hips, Sandra was now fat all over. Her triply chinned face was always stuffed with some goodie and her puffy cheeks were now causing her eyes to get rather squinty. Below her face were those now famous breasts. What I mean by this is that two weeks ago, Sandra was in the middle of eating a whole double layer chocolate cake when some of the cake fell off her fork and dropped into the vast cleavage of those pendulous boobs.

She unfortunately decided to grab the cake from her breasts. However, because they were so big, Sandra ended up mashing the chocolate all over her boobs. Instead of just going in the back and cleaning this off, she proceeded to continue fumbling about and this made things worse. In only a matter of minutes, she had chocolate all over her chest and she then began licking the chocolate off her fingers and then began to wipe the chocolate off her breasts with her fingers and licking the chocolate off her fingers. Many on lookers watched in awe and guys stared in lust. 

Because of this, guys now came in and bought her all sorts of chocolate. Sandra just smiled and accepted all of their gifts. This only helped in spreading her body faster and further towards greater fatness. 

The end of Marys obliviousness came two weeks later. Marys dates with Jason were going great. The two now had to create different positions in bed because Marys ass caused her to ride to high up in the bed and this only caused her belly to drape over lower regions lower then normal. This provided problems for Jason to enter due to his own vast gut. To compensate this, they did it doggy style. Mary would get in position and Jason would rest his belly on her large shelf ass and enter her. 

It was quite a sight. Marys rolls just jiggled with each thrust and she was lost in lust to notice this. Anyway, Mary tonight had to help Michael close because Amy had to go get her car fixed early in the morning. As they were cleaning up, (which really only consisted of Mary eating all of the leftovers) 

Mary noticed that Michael was carrying several cases of silver jars with the label K-192 on them. Mary slowly struggled out of her seat and waddled as fast as she could towards Michael. As she stared at him pouring it into a batter, she slowly began to understand what he had been doing to people. He then took her hand and guided her to her reinforced seat and sat her down. 

*Michael: *Mary, you know the secret now, dont you?

*Mary: *How could you do this to people! Youve been fattening them all up! I cant let you get away with this!

*Michael:* Mary, who would you tell? The police? That wouldnt work; I have a governmental purpose behind this. As we speak, the government is on the way to re-model this whole town so it is more size friendly.

*Mary:* I cant believe you would fatten up all those innocent people! Why would you do it to them? 

*Michael: *They have no complaints as you can tell. Do you see anyone upset by their size? They love it! There are no health problems now due to this chemical. You should be happy about this.

*Mary:* But Im not even close to being as fat as anyone in this town!

*Michael: *Haha, are you serious? Look in that mirror. 

*Mary: *Fine, but (she looks in the mirror and realizes she is extending further from the mirrors edges) oh my god! Im huge! I must weigh over three hundred pounds!

*Michael: *Probably more like 500 if you ask me. Dont be upset though. I dont think your new boyfriend Jason minds it. 

*Mary:* Hes just being nice. I mean, granted I like his weight, but I cant be this obese!

*Michael: *I think your boyfriend is what you call an FA or Fat Admirer. He likes you for your weight. If he didnt, why would he be dating you?

*Mary:* I dont know, I guess he does like me big!

*Michael: *See? Everyone enjoys their new life style! I love Amys figure, and she loves mine as well. Being big isnt a hindrance; it just makes you realize that there is more to life then being skinny. Its about love and kindness. Havent you noticed that everyone in town cares more about life and everyone else instead of their bodies.

*Mary: *You are right. And you know what, Im glad that I understand now. I think Im going to like living here from now on. 

Mary smiled as she grabbed another cookie and stuffed it into her mouth. Things were looking up, and upon further reflection she concluded that maybe others could use the same sort of mood change that she had experienced. 

The End


----------



## Coop (Mar 12, 2007)

*Orgasms*

Awexome story.

Post the sequal you were working on the old dimensions board!!!


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Apr 1, 2007)

Coop, I appreciate the kind words. It really means a lot when fellow writers enjoy these stories. 

As for the sequel, I don't think I have a copy of the four or five pages I started writing. I may at some point do a sequel to The Bakery when I finish my Alien Takeover story, although I don't know where I would take it. I'll keep you posted though. Thanks again and I look foward to reading some of your stories. 

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## Ilegalpat (Dec 28, 2019)

Great story Jake!!


----------

